# L1 Visa and Passport validity



## matbow (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi all,

My company is (hoping) to transfer me to one of their USA offices on an L1 Visa. 

I've just taken a look at my passport (UK) and it expires in June 2011 - will this be sufficient for an L1 Visa or does it have to be valid for the visa term (3 years) plus 6 months?

Considering my company wants me to move by October, and that fact I'm currently an expat in Bermuda (no facilities to issue UK passports) and I have a number of overseas trips booked in the next 3 months I'm really hoping I won't need to get a new passport issued! 

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

matbow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My company is (hoping) to transfer me to one of their USA offices on an L1 Visa.
> 
> ...


It's not a big issue. The visa will remain valid even if the passport it's in expires. At that stage you'll need to carry both your old and your new passport.


----------



## matbow (Jul 11, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> It's not a big issue. The visa will remain valid even if the passport it's in expires. At that stage you'll need to carry both your old and your new passport.


Phew, that's just what I wanted to hear! Thanks for the info.


----------



## TimUKBER (Jul 17, 2009)

matbow said:


> Phew, that's just what I wanted to hear! Thanks for the info.


Hi Matt,

I'm also in Bermuda and applied for an L1 visa a couple of months back ( approved this week ). My passport is valid til 2011 and the visa is valid til 2012, so no problems here.

Good luck with the L1, its alot of paperwork if they send you an RFE. Just send them as much information back as you can to prove your experience and value to the company and you should be fine.

Tim.


----------



## matbow (Jul 11, 2009)

TimUKBER said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I'm also in Bermuda and applied for an L1 visa a couple of months back ( approved this week ). My passport is valid til 2011 and the visa is valid til 2012, so no problems here.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Tim. I'm hoping they won't send an RFE, and I assume my company has L1 Blanket status which will hopefully speed things up too!

Matt


----------

